# Does anyone know what breed this game is



## Gameking (Aug 6, 2020)

Does anyone know the breed of the attached picture


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Absolutely no idea. Does that bird have a really odd comb?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I was going to ask about the comb too...it looks weird

It's a little hard to tell from this angle but I'm thinking either Old English or Australian. I am really leaning toward old english though, Australian tend to be all leg, can you get a picture from the level rather than looking down at it? Also, a better picture of the comb would be great.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

How old is the bird? We really need better pictures.


----------



## Gameking (Aug 6, 2020)

For any one wanting to know, this is a spangled mix with kelso. This image is from 2 months ago.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a great pic. Because of the shadow you can't really see any details of the bird. 

What is a Kelso? Never mind, I looked it up. There is someone on the forum that will be very interested in him and will ask for better pics.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, send some pics of your Game Birds!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------

